# TiVos Next Frontier: What to Watch (WTW) on TV



## sbiller (May 10, 2002)

http://variety.com/2013/digital/news/tivos-next-frontier-what-to-watch-on-live-tv-1200482154/

TiVo, the company that sparked the rise of time-shifted TV, now wants to give users a personalized cheat-sheet of what to tune in to right now  eventually incorporating suggestions from friends and critics picks.


----------



## drebbe (Apr 11, 2012)

http://news.cnet.com/8301-1023_3-57584748-93/tivo-updates-ipad-app-with-feeds-on-what-to-watch-now/

The cnet version of the Variety story with some eye candy. iPad app update coming Thursday.


----------



## sbiller (May 10, 2002)




----------



## drebbe (Apr 11, 2012)

TiVo Launches Customized Personal Dashboard for iPad

"What to Watch Now" Combines Recommendations and Personal Preferences to Create a Custom Dashboard That Presents Viewers Exactly the Content They Want Most Anytime They Turn on Their TV

SAN JOSE, CA -- (Marketwired) -- 05/16/13 -- TiVo, Inc. (NASDAQ:TIVO), a leader in advanced television services and the creator of digital video recorders (DVRs), today announced the launch of "What to Watch Now." Part of TiVo's whole-home, multiscreen solution, "What to Watch Now" combines recommendations and personal preferences to create a custom dashboard for viewers that presents them the exact content they want most every time they turn on their TV.

"What you truly love to watch on TV shouldn't be hard to find," said Jim Denney, Vice President of Product Marketing at TiVo. "What to Watch Now puts in front of you the choices to watch that you most care about every time you turn on the TV. It helps you effortlessly filter through what can seem like infinite choice by giving you the immediate viewing options that are most important to you. With this feature, shows, sports or movies you will want to watch are made available quickly and easily, making great use of the personalization features for which TiVo has long been known."

Using "What to Watch Now," TiVo users are immediately presented with the programming they would most enjoy without surfing channels or browsing a guide. "What to Watch Now" combines the viewer's preferences based on viewing history and assesses live programs airing within the next 30 minutes against real-time, regional viewing trends and user-defined preferences, to offer tailored entertainment recommendations categorized by genre, in an easy to use format.

"What to Watch Now" users select movies and shows from specific "feeds" that create a unique, personal and easy-to-use view of what matters most to them at any time: 

-- Popular on TV
-- Sports on Now, Powered By Thuuz
-- Movies on TV
-- Kids
-- Favorite Channels
-- Viewer's recorded TV

"What to Watch Now" is further enhanced for sports enthusiasts by partnering with Thuuz, a sports metadata provider that calculates the "excitement factor" for live sporting events, based on a zero to 100 scale. Games and matches ranked as more exciting are denoted and listed with higher numbers, helping TiVo users immediately identify the must-watch sports game of the moment. Future releases of the application will add new feeds and information including social feeds, critic recommendations and more.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

Hopefully we see some customization options on the future. I don't care about sports and I don't have kids. Or at least let me customize sports for MMA only. Then only show the column if something fits. 

I could see several other useful columns instead. Shows about to delete, Premieres and Finales, Marathons, etc.


----------



## sbiller (May 10, 2002)

innocentfreak said:


> Hopefully we see some customization options on the future. I don't care about sports and I don't have kids. Or at least let me customize sports for MMA only. Then only show the column if something fits.
> 
> I could see several other useful columns instead. Shows about to delete, Premieres and Finales, Marathons, etc.


There is some customization available for each category. For example, in sports I can uncheck boxing or basketball if I'm not interested. With that said, I agree that there is sooooo much more TiVo can do to improve WTW. It appears to be a good start. I'm particularly looking forward to seeing some integration with VOD/OTT to include social and critic recommendations. The ability to delete a category (e.g., kids in my case) would be a welcome update.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

sbiller said:


> There is some customization available for each category. For example, in sports I can uncheck boxing or basketball if I'm not interested. With that said, I agree that there is sooooo much more TiVo can do to improve WTW. It appears to be a good start. I'm particularly looking forward to seeing some integration with VOD/OTT to include social and critic recommendations. The ability to delete a category (e.g., kids in my case) would be a welcome update.


I didn't see a MMA category when I looked briefly this morning. As a result I would probably have to pick misc which would give me odd sports I don't care about.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

How exciting. It's basically the discovery bar ported to the iPad app to annoy you there too (and deliver some ads no doubt).


----------



## reneg (Jun 19, 2002)

moyekj said:


> How exciting. It's basically the discovery bar ported to the iPad app to annoy you there too (and deliver some ads no doubt).


My thoughts too. /yawn


----------



## sbiller (May 10, 2002)

moyekj said:


> How exciting. It's basically the discovery bar ported to the iPad app to annoy you there too (and deliver some ads no doubt).


I think it will be useful to highlight current sports on TV... i.e., a guide replacement. I might also use it to ferret out some of the content buried in My Shows list... I see the comparison to the Discovery Bar but I think its a lot more than that.

Not a huge development but it could evolve over time.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

I'm glad to see them continuing to enhance the app, but this is another thing I won't use. I already know what I want to watch ... it's in My Shows recorded by my TiVo. I don't need a way to find more content.


----------



## sbiller (May 10, 2002)

windracer said:


> I'm glad to see them continuing to enhance the app, but this is another thing I won't use. I already know what I want to watch ... it's in My Shows recorded by my TiVo. I don't need a way to find more content.


From the mouth of a guy who tracks his season passes in Excel... 

I actually am a bit more scattered on my TiVo viewing... There are times I just turn on the TV and wonder WTW for 30 minutes before going to bed. I also tend to throw on the TV during the weekend to see what random sports event is playing live.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

sbiller said:


> From the mouth of a guy who tracks his season passes in Excel...


Well hey, I've got a lot of 'em!


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

So when is this coming to Android?


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

I have a TiVo, why do I *CARE* what is on now?

But I *AM* excited for this app update if it really takes you "right where you left off".

It was VERY irritating to have to switch back to the equivalent of "Now Playing" (3rd button on the bottom IIRC) EVERY time I started up the app.. 99.9999% of the time, I only ever care about what is on my Tivo or is on my iPad.. nothing else about the app.


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

When I touch an image in "What to Watch" "My Shows", it goes to the most recent recording. I'd prefer it go to the oldest.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

cherry ghost said:


> When I touch an image in "What to Watch" "My Shows", it goes to the most recent recording. I'd prefer it go to the oldest.


I'd prefer the most recent. I guess they should have an option for that.


----------



## Richard Cranium (Mar 28, 2010)

sbiller said:


> http://variety.com/2013/digital/news/tivos-next-frontier-what-to-watch-on-live-tv-1200482154/
> 
> TiVo, the company that sparked the rise of time-shifted TV, now wants to give users a personalized cheat-sheet of what to tune in to right now  eventually incorporating suggestions from friends and critics picks.


WOW!!! I wish DirecTV would come out with something like this!!!

Oh, wait...

Had it last year, total non event. Never used it after the 1st week. <yawn>.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

mattack said:


> I have a TiVo, why do I *CARE* what is on now?
> 
> But I *AM* excited for this app update if it really takes you "right where you left off".
> 
> It was VERY irritating to have to switch back to the equivalent of "Now Playing" (3rd button on the bottom IIRC) EVERY time I started up the app.. 99.9999% of the time, I only ever care about what is on my Tivo or is on my iPad.. nothing else about the app.


Well, it does *more often* return me right to where I left off.. Once in a while, and I don't have the circumstances yet, it doesn't.. (I think it might have to do with the network going away and having to reconnect.)


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

sbiller said:


> With that said, I agree that there is sooooo much more TiVo can do to improve WTW.


LOL, you could say that about every other half-baked product or feature they release, which is most of them.


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

Suggestions doesn't really work. Wishlists are amazing for finding stuff that you basically already know about. What TiVo needs is a better way to discover content and DVR it. The whole point of TiVo is to avoid live TV, other than news, in which case I know where MSNBC is.


----------

